# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  رابطه بین API و گاو مقدس مصریان!

## mazdadoost

به ترجمه این متن در گوگل توجه کرده اندکی سرگرم شوید!
http://translate.google.com/translat...s.%0D%0A%0D%0A

----------

